# texas cichlid or green terror



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

well i put all my p's from the 55 into the 75...now i have no fish in the 55...as the title suggest i want either a texas or GT..what fish would be better? more beuitiful...in ur opinions..thanks


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

green terror, and it can live in a 55 for life


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lahots right

get a GT theyre very fun to watch and sswim...........try and get a black one with yellow fins thsoe are truly awesome


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I used to have a Red Devil (cichlomas labiatum). Its the kind without the lump on the head, it was a deep blue with light stripes. The fish was meaner than hell, smashing himself into the tank whenever anyone got close, he would charge and nip at fingers placed into the tank, and loved to dig, dig, dig. They're very rare in my parts but I would highly recommend one (they're very closely related to Green Terrors)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a Texas would get too big for a 55g, a GT might outgrow a 55g as well, but that would take a few years at least

So i'd say get a GT.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i already have a red devil..that mothafucka actually rams and bites my hand when i'm cleaning or rearrangin it!!...i had a green terror...well a "royal green terror" according to the lfs...but he died







i want another GT but saw a texas that i liked...but hmmm............. green terror it is


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

why not look for a green texas or escondido.. they look alot better then the normal texas or green terror imo.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

escondido? whats that..i dont think any lfs around here have anything like that


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> why not look for a green texas or escondido.. they look alot better then the normal texas


 BAH!

While carpintes are still quite beautiful, Regular Texas are the superior fish :nod:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yes size superior.. !! which is always a plus, but for a small tank you know.. cute will work


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> yes size superior.. !! which is always a plus, but for a small tank you know.. cute will work


 NO! THEY ARE SUPERIOR IN *ALL* ASPECTS







Beauty included!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

I WANT ONE OF THESE FISH..i think i'm in love...









i say get a small texas..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

those texas looks like its got leprosy


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

those are awesome specimens


----------



## cowis (Dec 15, 2003)

i have to say a green terror. i had one iad they are awsome.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

click me p45...click me

here you go p45...this is just plain awesome..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

damn thats one sweet looking fish.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> click me p45...click me
> 
> here you go p45...this is just plain awesome..


 they are awesome, yes, but i still prefer reg texas to them


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > click me p45...click me
> ...


 that is nice, my 3 little juvies got killed by my trimacs though, wusses.

Red Texas is the way to go, but only if it's already red when you buy it


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

decided to get both







the guy at my lfs just gave them both to me for 10 bucks and threw in some feeders


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice deal and CONGRATS! Wished my LFS was that generous.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

well i used to come in everyday and talked to him...he got me p's where he wasnt supposed too







made freinds with him and i get lots of fishes almost at wholesale price


----------

